

Ways to Make Money - chrislo
http://personalmba.com/10-ways-to-make-money/

======
dkokelley
I like the description of audience aggregation. I've always felt like
advertising based services were thinking the wrong way. It's not that you're
finding users (audience) and then monetizing them with ads. Your audience is
your product. You could build a big product, a niche product, or a well-
defined product. Then, you must sell your product. Your audience is not your
customer. They are your product. Your advertisers are your customers.

------
bjoernw
Do you know those management courses in college where almost everything the
professor "teaches" you is common sense? Somehow this post brought back some
memories.

------
motherwell
WOW! Insightful.</sarcasm>

